# Working holiday



## Josephscic (Nov 20, 2017)

Hi,

I am really considering regarding a gapyear working holiday at Australia. I have read the visa conditions. My only considirations are that if 5000 Australians Dollars are enough to begin with and what is the best month and from where to start the journey. 

Any help would be appreciated. 
Thank you!


----------



## TheFluff (Oct 31, 2016)

In terms of "where to start the journey" it really depends on what you want to do/see/experience. Not sure where you are from, but Australia is the size of the USA, except much more sparse. 

$5k can work, it depends entirely on your aims, if it's a gap year, so mainly travelling around, picking up maybe the odd job here and there for a bit of fun/experience then I would probably aim for much more than that.

If you plan on basing yourself in a major city and using that as a bounce point for short weekend trips etc and having a fairly permanent job for the duration than $5k would probably cover.

Best months for what? finding work? seeing certain things? experiencing certain things?


----------



## tony1985 (Dec 6, 2017)

Hi joseph, as the fluff has said $5K will get you going, don't expect it to last for ever though. Australia is EXPENSIVE, well until you get working and earning an Australian wage! Work can be hard to come by, so get your bank account and tax file number sorted out soon as possible after arrival


----------



## Onedayiwondered (Jan 22, 2018)

Hi Joseph, what type of work are you looking at doing while you are here? I would start out in the city you are most likely to get that type of work so you get more cash in the bank initially, as opposed to eating into your funds straight away. You can start the process of getting your Aussie bank account before you arrive - this should speed things up for you.


----------



## Soso72 (Jun 1, 2018)

hi, 

It depends what you where you want to stay in Austriala, in which conditions, how many time...? If you want to travel and work once arrived staying on backpacks with others travellers and it will be fine I think. 
But remind that it is expensive to live in Australia...


----------



## MyraHook (Jun 4, 2018)

WALTZING MATILDA 2 Days, 1 Night holidays packages Available at A*ussie Adventure Sailing*. In this holidays pack you get on board in Roberts Ketch to set out on one of the finest Whitsunday adventure cruises of your life - with just 14 guests on board. The trip combines modern-day comfort and adventure in a way which will simply take your breath away. Explore at ease the entire Marine Park area with a quite friendly two-person crew at your service. As per your need, choose to stay either in a private or a shared cabin. Feast your eyes on scenic views while resting on spacious, uncluttered decks. Relish Aussie-style barbecued food. Waltzing is well-known for its excellent sailing capability. Prepare yourself to have lots of fun sailing.


----------

